# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Këngë për paqe

## moskos

pershendetje @ all!

njerz po me duhet nje kenge per pace ne bote, ose nje kenge per anti-fashizm ose anti-racizm. ka pas nje vdekje ketu ne qytetin ku jetoj une ne austri, nje shqiptar ka vdek, e tash ka me ju be nje permendore e profesori im merret me teater e me ka pyet se a e njof naj kenge shqip per pace edhe ....(tjeret si i thash).
Ni kenge jo popullore, se eshte zor ose gati edhe e pa mundshme per gjermant me e kendu, dmth. nese e dini nje si eshte pak e lehte, edhe shqip, edhe per pace ne BOTE (jo vetem ne kosove, etj.) etj. ateher te lutem dergoni ketu, se sa ma shpejt e dij emrin, sa do me heret munden ata me ja nis me e kendu.

FALEMINDERIT!


Durimi

----------


## moskos

A nuk po don askush me me ndihmu a? Njëri prej jush sigurisht e njeh një këngë si e ka kuptimin për paçe ne bote. Te lutem ndihmoni! Është shumë me randesi!!!!!

----------


## hajla

> A nuk po don askush me me ndihmu a? Njëri prej jush sigurisht e njeh një këngë si e ka kuptimin për paçe ne bote. Te lutem ndihmoni! Është shumë me randesi!!!!!


 po ku ta gjeim se?se shen se i ka ardhur fundi botes, e ti kerkon paqe?!(moti e ka humbur udhen)!
  e mor moskos e mbaj mend ni fjale popullore moti ishte kjo,kur thojshim(lyp kos te magjupi)lol!

nqse kerkoni kenge tallava? besoi se gjen sa te duash nga kengetaret tan, se sa per paqe,nuk me besohet qe gjen jo!as qe kam ndegjuar akoma ndoi kengetar/e qe dual me ni keng pikerishte publike per t'kenduar PAQES!

....si t'them nuk duhet vetem per ti kenduar,por duhet per ta krijuar ne mesin e qdo njeri....keshtu mendoi une.

Ps..shpresoi se gjen ("paqen") nga drejtuesit e ketij Forumi,lol!
mqse,paqja nuk lejon njorancen. 

te uroi suksese n'tardhmen.... :kryqezohen: 

me respekt-Hajla

----------


## crudelia

JOHN LENNON - IMAGINE

CUDI SI NUK TE KA SHKUAR MENDJA PER KETE  :Lulja3:  
ESHTE KENGE SH E MIRE PER KETE QELLIM.

----------


## Acid_Burn

.................................

----------


## SaS

ill the world - michael jackson

----------


## moskos

Faleminderit shume, kisha shpresue se me jepni shembull nga kengetaret shqipetar, por siq duket vetem te "huaj". 
@ hajla: e di se "apokalypsa" eshte te dera, por nuk e kam kete kenge per mua, e kam per nje grup austrijak, qe dojne me e kendu per nje shqipetar, qe ka vdekur (nese nuk ke pas kohe me e lexu shkrimin tem te par).

Falemindert per ndihme, e nese ju bjen edhe ndojne kenge tjeter ne mend, ateher te lutem vetem shkruani. 

 :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## qafezezi

Do mar çiften do dal per gjah!

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Do mar çiften do dal per gjah!


Ti "qafezezi" , mos je gje ai i "Kinostudios" ?   :shkelje syri: 
Megjithese s'ka mundesi, se do te te kishim pare ndonjehere tek Forumi i Kinemase, sidomos tek filmi i animuar.  :Lulja3:

----------


## hajla

> Faleminderit shume, kisha shpresue se me jepni shembull nga kengetaret shqipetar, por siq duket vetem te "huaj". 
> @ hajla: e di se "apokalypsa" eshte te dera, por nuk e kam kete kenge per mua, e kam per nje grup austrijak, qe dojne me e kendu per nje shqipetar, qe ka vdekur (nese nuk ke pas kohe me e lexu shkrimin tem te par).
> 
> Falemindert per ndihme, e nese ju bjen edhe ndojne kenge tjeter ne mend, ateher te lutem vetem shkruani.


ok moskos faleminderit i nderuar,Pershendetje....megjithate me duhet te kerkoi falje sinqerishte,te them te verteten se kam qen komplet e tensionuar, pikerishte prej stafit drejtues te ketij Forumi qe din te shtron presion mbi autorin me vet pohimin e tyre diskriminues,e ndaj kujt?ndaj shqipetarit ne-shqipetar! si thon njeriu ne shpi te vet ben si don,ma ne fund te qet dhe perjashta ta (mbyll deren)lol!e shen se ku kemi ren vellau im tek injornca!e kjo ishte qe me ka shtyr te shprehem keshtu,ne disa momente njeriu nuk gjen forcen,ta korigjoi veten!(ndaj qka nuk e pret)!
keshtu qe hasa ne ato momente ne ket tem te Paqes.dhe u shpreha,e pa kenaqur,me vete faktet....
Se vertet me vjen keqe qe nuk po gjen vend kjo PAQE ne mesin ton,konkretishte tek ne shqipetaret.....

Ps..per t'pare realitetin ne duhet te krenohem me ni njeri si ty.E pse?
se-pse kjo ka ni vlere shume te madhe dhe sikur i meson dhe te tjeret se si duhet tjete shqipetari-per-shqipetarin.....apo dhe per njeri-tjetrin....
Paqen e krijon njeriu, dhe zoti e miraton ate......AMIN
Sikur ne te benim kete para Zotit dhe para vetit gjithqka do ishte me reale.
``````````````````````````````````````````````````  ````````
...Por une gjithsesi do ta krijoi nje keng nga shpirti im e qilter njerzore kete vetem para teje ketu,qe ke kerkuar nje kenge SHQIPE per PAQE per tia kushtuar ni shqipetarit iu preft shpirti ne PAQE AMIN
lum si ai/o qe e shijon me kenaqesi kete Bot,dhe qe len ni veper te mire....)FLM
* *
  KENG PER *PAQE*

O TI BOT BEHU E SHENJT
RRUGEN E DREJT NDIQE ME VEMENDJE
MOS BEJ LUFTRA PA HAMENDJE
KRIJO PAQE DHE DASHURI
PARA ZOTIT KRIJO MIRESI
ZOTI I MADH TE KA KRIJUAR
GJITHA T'MIRAT TI KA DHURUAR
ME MBJELLE PAQE E MIRESI
JO URREJTJE E IRONI
O TI BOT SA E MADHE
MOS E LERE POPULLIN ME HALLE
PSE PO SHTIRE? BEHU REALE
MOS U SHTRI ME DUAR TE ZEZA 
BEHU HUMANE SI NENE TEREZA
MOS VRIS PAQEN NE SYT E THMIS
MOS I LANI DETRAT ME GJAK
MBJELLNI PAQE E JO MEKAT
NJERI TJETRIT SHTRINI DOREN
PAQE PAQE NE MBARE BOTEN.

KUSHTOI

HAJLA RUGOVASE
E KOSOVES DARDANE

----------


## Dorontina

po mundohem te ju afrohem poetve  :buzeqeshje: 

*Oj superfuqi Natyrore*

Oj superfuqi Natyrore
qe nga feminia te besuam prore
u rritem me endrra dhe dashuri 
aq shum ne gezonte nji njeri
ai quhej Baba Dimri

kishin pushue luftat e medha
lexonim mesonim ato te kaluara
ah hostiri e lar me gjak
na i mbushe zemrat me mekat

kush mban krahun me te mirit
kush mban krahun me te drejtit
kush thot politika sme intereson
kush thot te kisha buk me ngron

Oh superfuqi madheshotre
qofsh zot apo qe mendon te jesh prore
duaje Planeten e vetme te kaltert
duaj femijt e Botes me shpirt të paster

Bota e bukur natyrale
ate veq Zoti dij ta falë
femijt zemer paster natyralë
ne ti rujm Zoti na i ka falê

lidhuni dor per dore
kendoni kengê gazmore
mesoni femijt te kendojnê
ne duhet me dashuri te deshmojmê

*dujuni dujuni kjo fjalê magjike po don me na ikêeeeee*

----------


## Dorontina

Po me pelqen ... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## moskos

Shume faleminderit "hajla" edhe "Dorontina" per mundin e juve -> respekt, te 2 kenge do ti perkthej dhe ti provoj me i kendu  :shkelje syri:

----------


## hajla

> Shume faleminderit "hajla" edhe "Dorontina" per mundin e juve -> respekt, te 2 kenge do ti perkthej dhe ti provoj me i kendu



...Gjithashtu nderimet tona dhe respekt per ty moskos...me vjen mire qe na vlerson per mundin,uroi qe ju t'ia arrini qellimit me te duhur....ne kombinim e nje Kenge per Paqe.........besoi se dhe nga te tjere anetare ketu akoma gjein rastin,per t'na sjellur dhe ndoi kenge te motivuar shpirtrore se qka duhet punuar per t'krjuar PAQE :buzeqeshje:  gjithsesi respekt per ju dhe gjithe ata/o qe kan respekt....Zoti te bekofte ty dhe gjithe shqipetarin ku do...AMIN

Hajla Rugovase

----------

